# [H]LOTS of SM and SW and $$ [W]IG!



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guys, please read:

What I'm lookin for:
-7x Chimeras (heavy flamers *heavily* preferred and multilasers *required*)
-6x Vendettas (w/ heavy bolters)
-3x Manticores
-$$ (worst case just to buy myself, but I don't really want to spend the like $750 retail for this stuff)

What I have:
-$$ (paypal)
-painted (well) and heavily converted chaos baneblade
-*lots* of SM and SW stuff (pretty much you name it, bitz included, almost all unpainted)
-NIB Carnifexes (like 3 I want to say)
-Partially Build Hive Tyrant with all bitz
-MTG Cards (a couple Wraths, and a few other notable rares/uncommons)
-3x obliterators unpainted
-Master Painted Ultramarines Sergeant/Captain (painted by me, you know it's good http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/...arinesergeantmulti-shotfinal.jpg?t=1312218200 ) valued at $130
-DE stuff (2 raiders, 10 warriors, all unpainted and assembled well)
-Gtr Daemon of Tzeentch built and based (w/ or w/o wings, up to you)
-True Scale Primarch Models of Lion El Johnson and Mortarion (valued at $50 each) 
-Orks (several Boyz, Nobz, bitz, and Koptas)

Please let me know!


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

could i get pics of these primarchs please


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

sure thing dude; I'm at work right now, but I'll look for the pics online and send them. If I can't find em there, I'll take them when I get home.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

here's a very poorly painted El' Johnson (not painted by me ofc, lol)









and here's a slightly better painted mortarion. both of these are of a very limited OOP casting from the late 'Ronin Miniatures'


----------

